# Moscow: new world capital for billionaires



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

*Moscow: new world capital for billionaires*


March 6, 2008

NEW YORK (AFP) — Moscow has overtaken New York City as home to the most billionaires, according to Forbes magazine, with 74 of the super-rich elite now counting the Russian capital as their home.

By contrast, 71 billionaires live in New York, according to the magazine's annual list, which placed London in third place with 36.

"Russia is again the dominant story in (Europe) this year. Its billionaires are just fast and fearsome. What's fascinating is that every single one of them is self made," said Forbes senior editor Luisa Kroll.

"We're not going to get into exactly how they got it but none of them inherited it and their average age is 46," she added.

Russia now counts a total of 87 billionaires, ousting Germany in second place but still trailing the first-placed United States, which has 469.

Russian oligarchs have made seen their fortunes rise in recent years thanks to booming commodity prices.

Among the top-placed Russian figures were aluminum magnate Oleg Deripaska, valued at 28 billion dollars and Chelsea football club owner Roman Abramovich, said to be worth 23.5 billion dollars.


http://afp.google.com/article/ALeqM5jJ6TOJBAhQnOFVAykCVR8uyf8zRQ


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

*City number of Billionaires:*


1. Moscow, Russia - Number of billionaires: 74

2. New York, N.Y., U.S. - Number of billionaires: 71

3. London, U. K. - Number of billionaires: 36

4. Istanbul, Turkey - Number of billionaires: 34

5. Hong Kong, China - Number of billionaires: 30

6. Los Angeles, Calif., U.S. - Number of billionaires: 24

7. Mumbai, India - Number of billionaires: 20

8. San Francisco, Calif., U.S. - Number of billionaires: 19

9. Dallas, Texas, U.S. - Number of billionaires: 15

10. Tokyo, Japan - Number of billionaires: 15


http://www.forbes.com/2008/03/05/ri...res-billionaires08-cx_lk_0305billie_land.html


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 1, 2008)

The fact that people can even have a billion dollars is amazing to me. I can't begin to imagine what stupid things I'd buy if I had that kind of money!

I thought Tokyo would have more than just 15 billionaires as well. I'd have placed it further towards the top of the list.


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

krull said:


> *City number of Billionaires:*
> 
> 
> 1. Moscow, Russia - Number of billionaires: 74
> ...


This list is somewhat misleading. First of all, London has far more than 36 but Forbes counts its Billionaires under strange criteria where unless your actually working-you dont count.

Also, in this same study, Los Angeles and San Francisco both have 50-60 Billionaires respectively in their Metropolitan Areas so using just "city" residents doesnt tell the whole story.


----------



## SCL (May 19, 2005)

How ironic....who would have thought during the Cold War that in 2008 Moscow would have the most billionaires?


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

So what is the neighborhood in Russia that the super rich like to live? Or are they spread out in the city.


----------



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

krull said:


> So what is the neighborhood in Russia that the super rich like to live? Or are they spread out in the city.


Most rich live in central Moscow, there is also a millionaire community being developed about 15 minutes from central Moscow.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Now Russia's billionaires need to give back to their country so Russia will rise higher than ever!


----------



## nuevo-chicago (Nov 24, 2007)

^They won't. This list is bs. Russian billionaires don't really live in Moscow. They only stay there when it is necessary. Can you believe what it must be like to be surrounded by dangerous people? 
Where is Chicago? Anyways, what I believe is that you can tell whether a city is really rich is by the number of millionaires. Having too many billionaires in one city makes it no fun.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Most of them live in bloody London.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

_00_deathscar said:


> Most of them live in bloody London.


like L. Mittal...


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

_00_deathscar said:


> Most of them live in bloody London.


Agree. They probably pay russian taxes but live in London, Monaco and NY...


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

krull said:


> *City number of Billionaires:*
> 
> 1. Moscow, Russia - Number of billionaires: 74
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all quoted cities! :applause:


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

gladisimo said:


> Now Russia's billionaires need to give back to their country so Russia will rise higher than ever!


I agree. Russia is expected to be a leading nation of the 21st century, which plays a huge role on influencing the rest of our planet.

Great to see Moscow and Istanbul (Congratulations to both) topping the list, despite both cities have substantial hardship that has to be overcome in order to achieve a greater prosperity.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

gladisimo said:


> Now Russia's billionaires need to give back to their country so Russia will rise higher than ever!


Seeing as most them achieved their well through ill-gotten politics at the expense of the populace, I'd say this is unlikely. Not to the scale it should happen, anyway. The wagon-jumping fans of Chelski alone owe general Russians some 400M pounds. Alas, justice will never be served in this case.


----------



## Modern Design (Mar 15, 2007)

nuevo-chicago said:


> ^They won't. This list is bs. Russian billionaires don't really live in Moscow. They only stay there when it is necessary. Can you believe what it must be like to be surrounded by dangerous people?
> Where is Chicago? Anyways, what I believe is that you can tell whether a city is really rich is by the number of millionaires. Having too many billionaires in one city makes it no fun.


that is no way Moscow has 74 billionaires living in the city, the same goes for Istanbul...


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Good for Moscow :cheers: Inequality still sucks though :runaway:

:lol:


----------



## nuevo-chicago (Nov 24, 2007)

Modern Design said:


> that is no way Moscow has 74 billionaires living in the city, the same goes for Istanbul...


Right I agree with you that most Russian billionaires don't live in Moscow they have a residence there but that is it.


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

Modern Design said:


> that is no way Moscow has 74 billionaires living in the city, the same goes for Istanbul...


Why not? 32 for Istanbul is quite normal. It's "just" 32 and not above 70 like in Moscow.


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

By this time next year Moscow will have over 100 billionaires.


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

Maelstrom said:


> I thought Tokyo would have more than just 15 billionaires as well. I'd have placed it further towards the top of the list.


There aren't so many billionaires in Japan compared to the total population. There are much less per capita than the USA or UK or Hong Kong. The "rich" in Japan aren't as "rich" as their counterparts in the West, just as the "poor" in Japan aren't anywhere near as "poor" as their counterparts in some Western countries. It is a middle-class nation.


----------

